# A sub 40 dude WITH -out- a speedcube (Yolo's progression thread)



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 10, 2022)

Yep, you read the title, all I have is a Rubik's brand, an rs3m on the way tho it'll prolly be another week or two until it's here cuz I live across the Atlantic from everything. Anyway, my goal is to get to sub 35 with this **** ass cube before the rs3m gets here.
are my hand gonna die? Probably.
will I lock up all the time? Definitely.
Will I rage quit and smash the cube on the table? Atleast thrice a week.

Current stats attached, ignore the 40's my hands are die today


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 10, 2022)

Yolo_Gamer0000 said:


> Yep, you read the title, all I have is a Rubik's brand, an rs3m on the way tho it'll prolly be another week or two until it's here cuz I live across the Atlantic from everything. Anyway, my goal is to get to sub 35 with this **** ass cube before the rs3m gets here.
> are my hand gonna die? Probably.
> will I lock up all the time? Definitely.
> Will I rage quit and smash the cube on the table? Atleast trice a week.
> ...


I don't know why but I just love this post so much.


----------



## Garf (Feb 10, 2022)

Yolo_Gamer0000 said:


> Yep, you read the title, all I have is a Rubik's brand, an rs3m on the way tho it'll prolly be another week or two until it's here cuz I live across the Atlantic from everything. Anyway, my goal is to get to sub 35 with this **** ass cube before the rs3m gets here.
> are my hand gonna die? Probably.
> will I lock up all the time? Definitely.
> Will I rage quit and smash the cube on the table? Atleast trice a week.
> ...


+1 for respect, -1 for the poor cube.
Also, welcome! For the RS3M, get some lubricant. Lubricants called Weight 5 and Silk should help you out a lot.
-Weight 5 can either speed up the cube or slow it down. It also help smooth out the puzzle.
-Silk helps create a plush feel in the puzzle.
Either way, Silk and Weight 5 are really good for the RS3M, and I totally suggest you get them in large quantities.


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> +1 for respect, -1 for the poor cube.
> Also, welcome! For the RS3M, get some lubricant. Lubricants called Weight 5 and Silk should help you out a lot.
> -Weight 5 can either speed up the cube or slow it down. It also help smooth out the puzzle.
> -Silk helps create a plush feel in the puzzle.
> Either way, Silk and Weight 5 are really good for the RS3M, and I totally suggest you get them in large quantities


3 cc silk, 5 cc weight 5

hopefully they are still intact when they get here lol


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 11, 2022)

Get a good speedcube already.

I recommend Meilong 3C or RS3M cubes as they are the cheapest.


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 11, 2022)

Update: only cubed for about 10-15 minutes for the past 2 days cuz my left hand hurts as all hell, especially my thumb, from having to stabilize the cube all the time I guess, so yeah

Hands are die counter: |


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 16, 2022)

Update 2: welp, haven't got a good session in in a week now, hands still hurt but it's getting better, learned how to solve a 4x4, wasn't a good idea cuz Rubik's brand but the deprivation of not being able to speedcube is starting to drive me nuts.

also:




Oh and btw did I mention I turned my leg and missed the 3 day school trip with valentine in the middle of it?
Yeah, great week.


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 20, 2022)

Update 3:
Well, my hand is getting better, not 100% just yet but it's getting there, oh, also

Finally, I got the rs3m 2021 here, and h o l y, the first time I turned it it felt as if only needed to command it to move, anyway, spent the rest of the afternoon setting it up to fit my a g r e s s i v e turnstyle from having a rubik's brand, lubed it up, and... Well...

Yep, a sub 20, got an x-cross by pure chance and easy f2l, I don't even know what to say, just, wow..

Time to start tryharding


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 23, 2022)

Just realized my title doesn't make any sense anymore, idc i'm keeping it (kinda) for clickbate lmao, anyway:
Update 4: I'm duel color neutral (plus red)now! Well, atleast I'm pretty sure I am, I'm getting pretty similar times with all of them I think, getting pretty close to sub 30 as well, psure some people won't mind calling someone with my times a sub 30, but it's borderline.

Stats from yesterday's session atached


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 28, 2022)

Update 5: Sub 30! like no doubt sub 30! worked on tps today a bit along with yellow and white cross, why not red? idk, i feel like im better at red cross than white and yellow, which is weird considering i started on white cross and only started doing red cross on the 31st of January, ig since i only did red cross for basically a month and got to sub 30 with it first i feel like im faster on it. anyway, most recent ao12's from white and yellow cross attached:



Spoiler: White Cross



Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-28
avg of 12: 29.407

Time List:
1. 34.422 D2 R' F2 L F' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 R B2 R2 
2. 29.330 L U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L2 F L2 R' F' L' B2 D' B' F R2 
3. (21.764) U2 L2 D2 B R2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D' L R2 D L U2 R2 F2 D' 
4. (41.533) F' U2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' F2 R' D' R D R 
5. 33.647 L2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 U L2 D2 L U2 F' L' U' F' R' U2 F' U 
6. 24.408 B' R U R L F U' F' U2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U' F 
7. 33.178 R B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D L' D2 F' L R2 B D2 
8. 23.248 F L' F D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' B' D2 R2 U2 
9. 36.160 L' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U B2 U' F2 B' D' L F2 U L' B2 R' 
10. 28.688+ U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R B2 F' D B' L2 R' B D' 
11. 29.064 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U' F' U2 B D B' L' U' 
12. 21.921 R2 D2 F' D R L' B2 D2 F U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D





Spoiler: Yellow Cross



Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-28
avg of 12: 29.193

Time List:
1. (38.308) B2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R D' R2 B2 D F U2 B2 
2. 27.725 R2 B' R2 D' L U' R' F2 R F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 
3. 28.529 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U L2 F2 U' L U' B' D' U B L' U F 
4. 31.228 D' R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 R' D L' B' D2 F' U F' 
5. 28.337 L2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 R U' B F2 L2 R D L B2 
6. 29.871 L2 D2 R' D R B U F R U2 B' U2 F R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' 
7. 28.217 F L D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U F U2 L' U B' R F2 L2 
8. 29.995 U' D2 B' L2 B' L2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 R B' D' F' L' D' 
9. 32.603+ D2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B L2 B2 U2 L' B D R' U 
10. (27.128) U F2 D' F' U' R2 F' R F2 B2 R L2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 
11. 27.309+ U B2 L F R' D2 F D2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 R2 U' B 
12. 28.119 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 D' F' L' U R F' L B'


----------



## Garf (Feb 28, 2022)

Yolo_Gamer0000 said:


> Update 5: Sub 30! like no doubt sub 30! worked on tps today a bit along with yellow and white cross, why not red? idk, i feel like im better at red cross than white and yellow, which is weird considering i started on white cross and only started doing red cross on the 31st of January, ig since i only did red cross for basically a month and got to sub 30 with it first i feel like im faster on it. anyway, most recent ao12's from white and yellow cross attached:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just some advice: find your splits for solving each step, and find the step you need to improve on. If your solutions are the best they can be for your level, then work on finger tricks that allow you to improve in turning speed.


----------

